# NGD 2012 Taylor 814ce Cocobola



## jrdavis (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello all,

New member here from Calgary. Two months back I picked up a used (mint) 2012 Taylor 814ce Ltd Cocabola/Sitka. Plays like butter, beautiful action, amazing sound. Here's a few pics.






























































































Nice to meet everyone.

John


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Gorgeous guitar


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations!
I am a fan of Taylor's. Don't own one ...Yet....LOL

Absolutely stunning guitar and very impressive photography!

Is photography your hobby or profession?

Cheers

Dave

How embarrassing not to notice that this was your first thread!
...Welcome to the forum!! Start many more new threads and post often.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Those 800 series guitars are utterly fantastic, congrats on a sweet NGD!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

That is very very nice, Cocobolo is my favourite wood for an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW! I love the shape of the 14 series. Ever since watching David Gilmour play one on a concert video, I've been dying for one. Congratulations! It's a beauty.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful guitar. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful guitar, wow!

Welcome to the forum John, good start. 8)


----------

